# Lost: Bomber Gear Drytop in Waterton Canyon



## Yakjet (May 13, 2007)

Accidentally left my fluorescent green Bomber Gear drytop on the trail out of Waterton Canyon on 10/11/07. Looked for it the next morning to no avail. If anyone has seen it or knows where it is, please call Bob at 303-955-7579.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

A friend of mine found a drytop on Thursday. He is not a buzzard and was asking me to post something. I will tell him of your post to see, if this is what he found.


----------



## Yakjet (May 13, 2007)

*Mountain Buzz ROCKS!*

AJ,

Your friend Michael called and told me it was my lucky day. He has my wayward drytop. 

Mountain Buzz is the coolest website ever! The throwbag I lost on the South Platte earlier this year made its way back to me via this site as well.

Thanks for getting back to me so fast.

Bob Ellstrom


----------

